# Audi Navigation Plus (RNS-E) US Maps And Firmware Update



## VirtuallyReal (Jun 6, 2010)

Ok here's the thing: i just bought my 3rd TT, this time a used 2008 Audi TT Coupe, and the car came with the Audi Navigation Plus (RNS-E), and honestly i'm in need for a "RNS-E for Dummies"... I have a couple of questions that hopefully can be answered here in the forum:

1- What is the US map's latest version?
2- Is there a firmware udate available for my unit? (See pictures)
3- Will a backup Copy of the map's DVD work? (and if so, where can i get it?)
4- Other than paying Audi a ridiculous amount of money for a DVD update, is there any alternate source t get the latest firmware and maps?

I'm new at navigation plus, so any info and/or tips are more than welcome!


----------



## VirtuallyReal (Jun 6, 2010)

This is the Navigation Unit (Mk1 w/chrome knobs)


----------



## VirtuallyReal (Jun 6, 2010)

Here with the satnav enabled:


----------



## VirtuallyReal (Jun 6, 2010)

Here's the DVD that came with the car:


----------



## GStatus (Jan 12, 2013)

1- What is the US map's latest version? *2013 i presume*
2- Is there a firmware udate available for my unit? *Comes on the latest CD*
3- Will a backup Copy of the map's DVD work? *No, some people have managed to burn copies but after a while they stop working*
4- Other than paying Audi a ridiculous amount of money for a DVD update, is there any alternate source t get the latest firmware and maps? *you can buy a copy cd but as said before it stops working after a while*

P.S. Your Unit is MK1 not MK2


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

As said above esp about copy DVDs. If you do a search on here you will see what other people have found out about this.
The newer units have a Media button instead of the CD/SD button.
Looking at the surround plate I'm wondering if this was a retro-fit unit.


----------



## 8JVR6 (May 13, 2013)

1. The latest maps for NA is the 2013..not sure when the 2014 is due. 
2. Yes, you are at 200 I'm at 260 with the 2012 Maps.
3. Backup's do work. Easiest way is to burn them to a Verbatim DL from a MAC. I've been running a backup for a while now.
4. You can find the maps on a torrent at least the 2012 with ver 260. Haven't seen any other ones yet.

I'm in Canada so I use the same ones you do. European maps are more easily available.


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Nov 7, 2010)

Sorry for the bit off topic comment. I purchased my car second hand, was I to receive a CD/DVD with the car? TIA!


----------



## VirtuallyReal (Jun 6, 2010)

GStatus said:


> P.S. Your Unit is MK1 not MK2


I read somewere in the forum that MK1's do not have chrome buttons, that's why i assumed mine was MK2.


----------



## VirtuallyReal (Jun 6, 2010)

ZephyR2 said:


> Looking at the surround plate I'm wondering if this was a retro-fit unit.


1- This is a 2008 TT, i just got it second hand a few days ago; maybe the original owner added the navigation plus pakage later on.

2- Do you know which year the MK2 hardware was launched? If so, please let me know.


----------



## VirtuallyReal (Jun 6, 2010)

8JVR6 said:


> 1. The latest maps for NA is the 2013..not sure when the 2014 is due. *i just read somewhere that the new maps are due in April '14*
> 2. Yes, you are at 200 I'm at 260 with the 2012 Maps. *Is there some sort of changelog available somewhere? I would like to know what was improved/fixed in v.260*
> 3. Backup's do work. Easiest way is to burn them to a Verbatim DL from a MAC. I've been running a backup for a while now. *sounds like a plan! I'll get the blank DVD tomorrow*
> 4. You can find the maps on a torrent at least the 2012 with ver 260. Haven't seen any other ones yet. * i've been looking for it, to no avail... I'll give it another go... Or maybe you could please PM me with the torrent link *
> ...


Thanks so much for the info!

Update: 8JVR6 was right, found the torrent, burned the DVD, and it all worked flawlessly.


----------



## VirtuallyReal (Jun 6, 2010)

Found this list on another forum, hope it helps:

NAVIGATION DVD for RNS-E

2004
8P0 060 884 (2004-0050) Europe
8P0 060 884 B (2004-0080) Europe
Navteq W531247003 (2004-0020) North America version 1A

2005
8P0 060 884 A (2005-0100) Australia Version 2005
8P0 060 884 C (2005-0100) Europe
8P0 060 884 E (2005_1-0330) Europe (for RNS-E BASIC)
Navteq AND-A0501 (2005-0110) North America version 2A
8P0 060 884 G (2005-0330) Australia Version 2005_1
8P0 060 884 H (2005_2-0360) Europe (for RNS-E HIGH)

2006
8P0 060 884 J (2006-0450) Europe
8P0 060 884 K (2006_1-0460) Europe
8P0 060 884 L (2006) South Africa

2007
8P0 060 884 M (2007-0550) Europe (first 2 DVD set for Europe, first with TMC in UK)
8P0 060 884 M (2007-0550) Europe (factory installed with new cars)
8P0 060 884 N (2007-0550) Australia Version 2007
8P0 060 884 P (2007-0150) North America (3A)
8P0 060 884 Q (2007_1-0200) North America (4A)
8P0 060 884 R (2007_1-0600) Europe

2008
8P0 060 884 S (2008 ) Australia
8P0 060 884 T (2008 ) South Africa
8P0 060 884 AA (2008-0650) Europe
8P0 060 884 AB (2008 ) AGCC (Arab Gulf Countries Council - Bahrain, Kuwait, Oman, Qatar, Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates (UAE))
8P0 060 884 AC (2008-0260) North America (5A) - DISABLES TV FUNCTIONALITY

2009
8P0 060 884 AD (2009-0650) Europe
8P0 060 884 AH (2009-0260) North America (6A) - TV FUNCTIONALITY STILL DISABLED
8P0 060 884 AJ (2009_1-0650) Europe - Includes 0070 SW for 2010+ RNS-E

2010
8P0 060 884 AN (2010-0650) Europe - Includes 0150 SW for 2010+ RNS-E
8P0 060 884 AP (2010-0650) Australia - Includes 0150 SW for 2010+ RNS-E
8P0 060 884 AQ (2010-0650) South Africa - Includes 0150 SW for 2010+ RNS-E
8P0 060 884 AR (2010-0650) AGCC - Includes 0150 SW for 2010+ RNS-E

2011
8P0 060 884 AS (2011-0260) North America (xA) - TV FUNCTIONALITY STILL DISABLED - Includes 0200 SW for 2010+ RNS-E
8P0 060 884 AT (2011-0650) Europe - Includes 0200 SW for 2010+ RNS-E
8P0 060 884 BA (2011-0650) Australia - Includes 0200 SW for 2010+ RNS-E
8P0 060 884 BB (2011-0650) South Africa - Includes 0200 SW for 2010+ RNS-E
8P0 060 884 BC (2011) AGCC

2012
8P0 060 884 BD (2012-0260) North America (xA) - TV FUNCTIONALITY STILL DISABLED - Includes 0200 SW for 2010+ RNS-E
8P0 060 884 BE (2012-0650) Europe - Includes 0200 SW for 2010+ RNS-E
8P0 060 884 BF (2012-0650) Australia - Includes 0200 SW for 2010+ RNS-E
8P0 060 884 BG (2012) South Africa
8P0 060 884 BH (2012) AGCC

2013
8P0 060 884 BJ (2013-0260) North America (xA) - TV FUNCTIONALITY STILL DISABLED - Includes 0210 SW for 2010+ RNS-E
8P0 060 884 BK (2013-0650) Europe - Includes 0220 SW for 2010+ RNS-E
8P0 060 884 BL (2013-0650) Australia - Includes 0220 SW for 2010+ RNS-E
8P0 060 884 BM (2013) South Africa
8P0 060 884 BN (2013) AGCC

2014
8P0 060 884 BP (2014-0260) North America (xA) - TV FUNCTIONALITY STILL DISABLED - Includes 0230 SW for 2010+ RNS-E
8P0 060 884 BQ (2014-0650) Europe - Includes 0220 SW for 2010+ RNS-E - Added Albania, Bulgaria, Macedonia, Serbia, Bosnia/Herzegovina, Lichtenstein, Romania and Montenegro


----------



## Sloop (Oct 15, 2010)

VirtuallyReal

Any chance you can post or PM me the Torrent link you found ? I continue to look but not having much luck . . . .

Thanks,
Sloop


----------



## g60 rs (Mar 1, 2014)

i would like to have that link if possible , i am having difficulties also. thanks.


----------

